

Ask HN: How to design a reputation-system like Stack Overflow? - Aarvay

Suggest the best way to design a "fair" reputation system. (Ex: StackOverflow, HackerNews(karma)) Support your answer with a mathematical reasoning!<p>Thanks.
======
latch
Mathematical reasoning? Sounds like one of _those_ interview questions. How
about ↑ == ++rep and ↓ == --rep ?

